# X or mutiplication operator



## Qcumber

By "x", I mean the multiplication operator. I have absolutely no idea how it is read in Tagalog.
This is a passage from a joke in which it occurs.

*Noknok, kung ang 2 x 3 ay 6 at ang 3 x 3 ay 9, ang tanong ko ay ano naman ang sagot sa 9 x 9?*
= Noknok, if 2 x 3 equals 6 and 3 x 3 equals 9, my question is: what is the answer to 9 x 9?

How do you read the multiplications?
2 x 3 ay 6
3 x 3 ay 9
9 x 9


----------



## tanzhang

well 9 x 9 is equal to 81... but if this is a trick question then I Have no idea...


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Tanzhang. What Qcumber is asking is how you would say the multiplication operator "x" in Tagalog.  In English we say "times."  So for "9 x 9" we say "nine times nine."


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hello Tanzhang. What Qcumber is asking is how you would say the multiplication operator "x" in Tagalog. In English we say "times." So for "9 x 9" we say "nine times nine."


Thank you, Chriszinho. Let's hope somebody knows the answer.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Qcumber said:


> Thank you, Chriszinho. Let's hope somebody knows the answer.


No problem.  Now I'm curious to find out how it is said in Tagalog.


----------



## niernier

I hope the thread starter is here and still interested to know.

Mathematical operators are spoken in English. It seems we have trouble comprehending Mathematics if it is spoken Tagalog.  That's why the medium of instruction used in teaching Mathematics is English.




> *Noknok, kung ang 2 x 3 ay 6 at ang 3 x 3 ay 9, ang tanong ko ay ano naman ang sagot sa 9 x 9?*



It is read, "kung ang two times three ay six at ang three times three ay nine, ang tanong ko ay ano naman ang sagot sa nine times nine?"


----------



## DotterKat

It must be a pun, but I don't get it.

Anyway, "multiplication" is *pagpaparami* and the way to say "9 x 9" is *siyam paramihin ng siyam na ulit.*

"9 x 9 = 81" would be *siyam paramihin ng siyam na ulit ay walumput isa.*

Even if you say it in the less formal way, I still don't get the joke.
*Siyam ulitin ng siyam na ulit ay walumput isa.*

The joke must be that almost nobody would say the above sentences. In everyday speech, it would simply be "ang nine times nine ay eighty one."

Gary


----------

